# How much do they cost



## JarrettM (Oct 19, 2008)

How much are brownies and cookies sold for that have herb in them. Is $5 A COOKIE too much


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 19, 2008)

$5.00 a cookie is too much if you don't get high... Most edibles are $5.00, unless you're ordering a cake.


----------



## JarrettM (Oct 19, 2008)

what about white widow cookies that get you recked? I want to be fair thats why I am asking


----------



## petejonson (Oct 23, 2008)

i always did 2 to 3 for 5$ but they were small to medium sized cookies


----------



## dtchmstr420 (Oct 23, 2008)

it all depends on how much weed u put into the brownies/cookies


----------



## Dirtyboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I payed $10.00 per cookie. It was worth it. So high that ya cant even explain the shit. So high ya would think there was something else in it. I know it was just weed.


----------



## petejonson (Oct 23, 2008)

i would assume anyone who is selling weed food will have dosed accordingly, or maybe thats just me. i aint trying to pull a fast one over on anybody


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 23, 2008)

for 5 bux i was selling cookies that mage you hallucinate.

I ate one the size of my head and was fucked for over 24 hours and slept for 18 hours....


----------

